

skimpage — consume fresh and fat-free page - steverandy
http://skimpage.com

======
jboynyc
Pasted a URI, hit return, got "Processing...", then nothing further happened.

The console (Firebug on FF25) shows the following error:

    
    
        422 Unprocessable Entity
        {"error":"Could not get any feed"}

~~~
steverandy
skimpage works by parsing feed url from a page. Not all pages include feed url
unfortunately.

You can try other news website or paste feed URL directly. Then you will get
something like this.
[http://skimpage.com/feeds/524f94b811c69d220b000001](http://skimpage.com/feeds/524f94b811c69d220b000001)

~~~
jboynyc
Aha. I thought it would make a single article "skimmable" \-- I didn't realize
this was about feeds.

At the very least it should capture the error and give some kind of feedback.

~~~
steverandy
Added error message. Thanks!

------
bowerbird
very nice. especially for a first iteration.

made kottke.org even better...

>
> [http://skimpage.com/feeds/5252d80e8bd4c93413000006/articles/...](http://skimpage.com/feeds/5252d80e8bd4c93413000006/articles/c76)

i want to see more of this.

-bowerbird

~~~
steverandy
Thanks. I wanted to try Node.js. I thought since something like skimpage
requires a lot of http calls, it will be suitable to use node.

